# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  سؤال للبنات....

## Ahmad zo3bi

اترككم مع السؤال




لنفرض انك بنت دخلتي الجامعه وتخرجتي
ووجدتي وضيفه الاحلام
وبمميزات جيده

وبعد عملك حبيتي شب 
وتقدم لطلبك من اهلك

واهلك وافقو والشب محترم وبتحبيه
الا انو كان له طلب واحد منك..
هو انو تتركي الشغل..
يعني اتخيرتي ما بين الشغل الي دخلتي الجامعه عشانو
وما بين الي بتحبيه
شو بتسوي؟؟؟؟؟؟
بضحي بالعمل عشان الزواج في
ولا بتضحي في الزواج منو وبتحكي بيجيني احسن؟؟؟؟؟


حتى الي ما حب أو الي ما بحب يورجينا وجه نظرو

----------


## عُبادة

حدا بيلاقي شخص يصرف عليه ويقعده بالدار وبيقول لأ
مع احترامي بكون مجنون
صحيح رح تقول ليش درست وتعبت بس الجواب انه الشهادة سلاح احتفظي فيه وبس تعتازيه طوليه

----------


## saousana

> حدا بيلاقي شخص يصرف عليه ويقعده بالدار وبيقول لأ
> مع احترامي بكون مجنون
> صحيح رح تقول ليش درست وتعبت بس الجواب انه الشهادة سلاح احتفظي فيه وبس تعتازيه طوليه


لا معك حق في الكلام اللي قلته 
انا بدرس التخصص اللي بحبه واللي بحب اشتغل فيه بكل تأكيد 
بس ابدا ما عندي مانع اقعد في البيت بعد ما اخلص دراسة اذا انطلب مني 
يعني ما في حد بيدور على تعب باله 
ونياله على قولت شطناوي اللي بلاقي حد يصرف عليه 
وانا حكيتها في اكثر من موقع الشهادة سلاح بأيد البنت بتقدر تشتغل فيها متل ما بدها 
بس بتوقع بنفس الوقت انه اللي بده يكون يحبني رح يتفهم طموحي والشيء اللي بحب اعمله بحياتي 
ورح يتفهم اني ممكن احب اشتغل 
اذا كان هاد القرار بالتراضي وبالاقناع انا ما عندي مانع 
اما اذا كان شرط وفرض لازم فانا رح اختار شغلي 
لانه اذا ابسط الامور ما تحلت بكرة رح يصير مشاكل على اشياء اكبر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا معك حق في الكلام اللي قلته 
> انا بدرس التخصص اللي بحبه واللي بحب اشتغل فيه بكل تأكيد 
> بس ابدا ما عندي مانع اقعد في البيت بعد ما اخلص دراسة اذا انطلب مني 
> يعني ما في حد بيدور على تعب باله 
> ونياله على قولت شطناوي اللي بلاقي حد يصرف عليه 
> وانا حكيتها في اكثر من موقع الشهادة سلاح بأيد البنت بتقدر تشتغل فيها متل ما بدها 
> بس بتوقع بنفس الوقت انه اللي بده يكون يحبني رح يتفهم طموحي والشيء اللي بحب اعمله بحياتي 
> ورح يتفهم اني ممكن احب اشتغل 
> اذا كان هاد القرار بالتراضي وبالاقناع انا ما عندي مانع 
> ...


هسه هاي يا مها بتعتبريها من أبسط المشاكل ... اللي ممكن تبعدك عن اللي اخترتيه وبتحبيه بتعتبريها من ابسط المشاكل ... هاي من اعقد المشاكل اللي بتواجه الشرييكين

كثير من العلاقات انتهت بسبب هذا السبب شو المانع انه يفرض كلمته عليكي يعني هو ما بمون ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هو بالنهاية القرار بكون ناتج عن حوار بين الطرفين,  البنت بعد ما تزوج بكون عليها مسؤوليه داخل بيتها و الشب بكون مسؤوليته العمل وتأمين احتياجات البيت.

الان, اذا البنت بتقدر توفق بين عملها خارج البيت و واجبها دخل بيتها وتتحمل الجهد فألامر بعود الها, واكيد لازم الزوج يساهم كمان داخل البيت في ظل عملها كونها عم بتساهم معه برى البيت, لكن اذا كان في نقص في داخل البيت يعني نقص في واجبها اذن بفضل انها ترتاح وتقعد في بيتها ملكه..

----------


## دموع الورد

> هو بالنهاية القرار بكون ناتج عن حوار بين الطرفين,  البنت بعد ما تزوج بكون عليها مسؤوليه داخل بيتها و الشب بكون مسؤوليته العمل وتأمين احتياجات البيت.
> 
> الان, اذا البنت بتقدر توفق بين عملها خارج البيت و واجبها دخل بيتها وتتحمل الجهد فألامر بعود الها, واكيد لازم الزوج يساهم كمان داخل البيت في ظل عملها كونها عم بتساهم معه برى البيت, لكن اذا كان في نقص في داخل البيت يعني نقص في واجبها اذن بفضل انها ترتاح وتقعد في بيتها ملكه..


كلام صحيح

----------


## saousana

> هسه هاي يا مها بتعتبريها من أبسط المشاكل ... اللي ممكن تبعدك عن اللي اخترتيه وبتحبيه بتعتبريها من ابسط المشاكل ... هاي من اعقد المشاكل اللي بتواجه الشرييكين
> 
> كثير من العلاقات انتهت بسبب هذا السبب شو المانع انه يفرض كلمته عليكي يعني هو ما بمون ؟؟


بالنسبة الي هاي ممكن يكون في غيرها اعقد 
قرار التراضي غير عن قرار اللي بيكون مفروض 
اكيد الانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه بمون ... بس ما بصير يفرض قرار متل هيك 
انا انسانة ما بحب العناد .. واللي بينطلب مني بعمله 
بس القرار اللي بكون مفروض علي ما بنفذه 
في اشياء بتضل ملك الانسان حتى لو ارتبط 
ما بيطلع للشريك يقرر عنه فيها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> هو بالنهاية القرار بكون ناتج عن حوار بين الطرفين,  البنت بعد ما تزوج بكون عليها مسؤوليه داخل بيتها و الشب بكون مسؤوليته العمل وتأمين احتياجات البيت.
> 
> الان, اذا البنت بتقدر توفق بين عملها خارج البيت و واجبها دخل بيتها وتتحمل الجهد فألامر بعود الها, واكيد لازم الزوج يساهم كمان داخل البيت في ظل عملها كونها عم بتساهم معه برى البيت, لكن اذا كان في نقص في داخل البيت يعني نقص في واجبها اذن بفضل انها ترتاح وتقعد في بيتها ملكه..


بس يا عمار قعدت المراة بالدار اكيد رح تكون احسن من الشغل لبيتها وزوجها وولادها والمعروف انها المرأة المربية والمضحية دائما أكيد شو ما عملت وهي بتعمل خارج بيتها ما رح توفي حقه زي ما بتكون قاعدة بدون شغل




> بالنسبة الي هاي ممكن يكون في غيرها اعقد 
> قرار التراضي غير عن قرار اللي بيكون مفروض 
> اكيد الانسان اللي بدي ارتبط فيه بمون ... بس ما بصير يفرض قرار متل هيك 
> انا انسانة ما بحب العناد .. واللي بينطلب مني بعمله 
> بس القرار اللي بكون مفروض علي ما بنفذه 
> في اشياء بتضل ملك الانسان حتى لو ارتبط 
> ما بيطلع للشريك يقرر عنه فيها


بس انتي بتحبيه واذا انتي ما قبلتي هالطلب منه كيف بده يجبرك اكيد رح يفرضوه عليكي فرض وبالناهية انتي مأمنه حالك معه لانه بحبك !!!!!!!

----------


## saousana

> بس يا عمار قعدت المراة بالدار اكيد رح تكون احسن من الشغل لبيتها وزوجها وولادها والمعروف انها المرأة المربية والمضحية دائما أكيد شو ما عملت وهي بتعمل خارج بيتها ما رح توفي حقه زي ما بتكون قاعدة بدون شغل
> 
> 
> 
> بس انتي بتحبيه واذا انتي ما قبلتي هالطلب منه كيف بده يجبرك اكيد رح يفرضوه عليكي فرض وبالناهية انتي مأمنه حالك معه لانه بحبك !!!!!!!


القصة مش مامنة ومش مأمنة او الحديث بكلام العواطف الجارف 
حياتنا بدها تخطيط وتنظيم مشترك .. وكلام العقيد ومعتز من زمان التغى  :Db465236ff: 
يعني في اشياء في حياتي انا لحالي ممكن اقررها ... وممكن استعين بشريك حياتي فيها 
واطلب نصحة .. واقتنع برأيه اذا كان هو الصحيح 
وبما انه الموضوع مش موضوع تكبير راس او عناد .. وحياتنا لازم تمشي .. فخلاف متل هاد اذا ما انحل بالتراضي ما رح ينحل بالاجبار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بس يا عمار قعدت المراة بالدار اكيد رح تكون احسن من الشغل لبيتها وزوجها وولادها والمعروف انها المرأة المربية والمضحية دائما أكيد شو ما عملت وهي بتعمل خارج بيتها ما رح توفي حقه زي ما بتكون قاعدة بدون شغل
> 
> بس انتي بتحبيه واذا انتي ما قبلتي هالطلب منه كيف بده يجبرك اكيد رح يفرضوه عليكي فرض وبالناهية انتي مأمنه حالك معه لانه بحبك !!!!!!!


قعدت المرأه في البيت من المعروف انها افضل, وهذا تعميم ...
الان كل مرأه بتعيش في بيت زوجها حسب البيئه للحياه الزوجيه و البيئه ما بعكسها غير ثقافه الزوجين او الطرف الاقوى(كشخصيه).. في حال كانت البيئه ممنوع شغل المرأه او لا يفضل اذن رح تنقمع وتسكت, لكن اذا كان الخيار متاح فما في مشكله.

الان بدك تحكي انه الاما يكون في تقصير, لا يا احمد مرأه عن مرأه بتختلف ومش كل اصابع زي بعض وزي ما حكيتلك الرجل اله دوره في البيت في ظل عمل المرأه ...

----------


## عُبادة

اسمعوا وعوا
ما فيه امرأة ممكن ان تكون تعمل وما تكون مقصرة بحق زوجها وحقبيتها واولادها مهما تكون منظمة وقتها وشغلها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اسمعوا وعوا
> ما فيه امرأة ممكن ان تكون تعمل وما تكون مقصرة بحق زوجها وحقبيتها واولادها مهما تكون منظمة وقتها وشغلها


ما ادراك..الاحتمال موجود وبعود للمرأه نفسها..
على كل كل شخص من الي شاركوا حر برأيه , و الحياه الي ممكن يعيشها بالمستقبل من ادارته هو وشريكه خاصه فيهم وكل واحد يهكل هم حاله و شريكه و فخار يكسر بعضه.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> القصة مش مامنة ومش مأمنة او الحديث بكلام العواطف الجارف 
> حياتنا بدها تخطيط وتنظيم مشترك .. وكلام العقيد ومعتز من زمان التغى 
> يعني في اشياء في حياتي انا لحالي ممكن اقررها ... وممكن استعين بشريك حياتي فيها 
> واطلب نصحة .. واقتنع برأيه اذا كان هو الصحيح 
> وبما انه الموضوع مش موضوع تكبير راس او عناد .. وحياتنا لازم تمشي .. فخلاف متل هاد اذا ما انحل بالتراضي ما رح ينحل بالاجبار


ليش انتي جامدة ... شو يعني لما تعطي عواطفك الجارفة لزوجك واولادك شو هيه جيزة مصلحة... انتي امراة لازم تكوني نبع عواطف واحاسيس

والقصة ما فيها كلام عقيد ومعتز ... ببساطة هو طلب منك تتركي الشغل لانه افيد اله و لولادكوا وانتي ببساطة اما بترفي او بتوافقي بس اذا رفضتي انتي بتكوني خسرتي حب مقابل مصالحك الشخصية .... وين راحت التضحية ولا سمح الله غدر فيكي الزمان شهادتك بايدك ... ويا ستي خلينا نفرض انك رفضتي وهو اجبرك ...ليش ما رح تردي يعني صحيح كل شي بصير بالتفاهم بس انتي وصلتي لطريق مسدود اضطر من خلاله يجبرك  ... ومارس سلطته كرجل ... لا تقوليلي ايام السلطة راحت لساتها موجودة ... وانتي امراة لازم تطيعي زوجك الا في حالة المعصية .... ولا لأ

----------


## عُبادة

> ما ادراك..الاحتمال موجود وبعود للمرأه نفسها..
> على كل كل شخص من الي شاركوا حر برأيه , و الحياه الي ممكن يعيشها بالمستقبل من ادارته هو وشريكه خاصه فيهم وكل واحد يهكل هم حاله و شريكه و فخار يكسر بعضه.


اكيد كل واحد هو حر بحاله
حتى لو كانوا متفقين على وضع عمل الزوجة ومتأقلمين معه بس اكيد ما رح يكونوا مرتاحين لانه استحالة المرأة تقضي على الاقل 8 ساعات خارج المنزل وترجع تطبخ وتعزل وتربي الاولاد وتجهز كل شي وتكون مرتاحة او حتى مستحيل يكون شغلها على اكمل وجه

----------


## saousana

> ليش انتي جامدة ... شو يعني لما تعطي عواطفك الجارفة لزوجك واولادك شو هيه جيزة مصلحة... انتي امراة لازم تكوني نبع عواطف واحاسيس
> 
> والقصة ما فيها كلام عقيد ومعتز ... ببساطة هو طلب منك تتركي الشغل لانه افيد اله و لولادكوا وانتي ببساطة اما بترفي او بتوافقي بس اذا رفضتي انتي بتكوني خسرتي حب مقابل مصالحك الشخصية .... وين راحت التضحية ولا سمح الله غدر فيكي الزمان شهادتك بايدك ... ويا ستي خلينا نفرض انك رفضتي وهو اجبرك ...ليش ما رح تردي يعني صحيح كل شي بصير بالتفاهم بس انتي وصلتي لطريق مسدود اضطر من خلاله يجبرك  ... ومارس سلطته كرجل ... لا تقوليلي ايام السلطة راحت لساتها موجودة ... وانتي امراة لازم تطيعي زوجك الا في حالة المعصية .... ولا لأ


الموضوع مش هيك لا تمسك كلمة وتفسرها على كيفك 
شو علاقة حل موضوع متل هاد بالعواطف والانثى وشو مفروض اكون او ما اكون 
الموضوع مش تقييم لانوثتي وانا بعرف كيف لازم اكون 
القصد انه في مواضيع ما بتنحل بالافعال او بالعواطف 
ربنا اعطانا عقل نفكر فيه ومش كل اشي بتحكمه العواطف .. ولا انا غلطانه 
لانه بتصير كل اشي بحياتنا غلط 
والحالة اللي طرحتها في سؤالك انه ما اكون متجوزة وهاد شرط اللي بدي ارتبط فيه حتى يتم الارتباط .. والحل عندي واضح حسب الظروف 
اما اذا كان الموضوع مغاير للسؤال 
هو بصير النقاش في محاور ثانية ... ولازم نحسب كل العوامل قبل اصدار القرار

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الموضوع مش هيك لا تمسك كلمة وتفسرها على كيفك 
> شو علاقة حل موضوع متل هاد بالعواطف والانثى وشو مفروض اكون او ما اكون 
> الموضوع مش تقييم لانوثتي وانا بعرف كيف لازم اكون 
> القصد انه في مواضيع ما بتنحل بالافعال او بالعواطف 
> ربنا اعطانا عقل نفكر فيه ومش كل اشي بتحكمه العواطف .. ولا انا غلطانه 
> لانه بتصير كل اشي بحياتنا غلط 
> والحالة اللي طرحتها في سؤالك انه ما اكون متجوزة وهاد شرط اللي بدي ارتبط فيه حتى يتم الارتباط .. والحل عندي واضح حسب الظروف 
> اما اذا كان الموضوع مغاير للسؤال 
> هو بصير النقاش في محاور ثانية ... ولازم نحسب كل العوامل قبل اصدار القرار



صحيح الموضوع مش عواطف بس انتي ذكرتي هالشي بالرد وانا بناءا عليه رديت

وطبعا انتي مش غلطانة لانه صحيح الامور اولا واخيرا تحسب بالعقل الا عند الحب لانه بالحب بتشتغل العواطف والعقل ما بشتغل...... عشان هيك انا حكيتلك انكوا كنتوا تحبوه بعض وطلب منك هالطلب هلأ لو انتي استخدمتي عقلك وطلبتي الوظيفة معناها انتي ما بتحبي ولا شي وقلبك جامد.... اما اذا وافقتي عطلبه معناها انتي استخدمتي عواطفك واثرتي حبه على نفسك

بس السؤال المطروح .... لو كنتوا بتحبوا بعض وما عندك غير هالخيارين ترك العمل او الاستمرار مع من تحبي شو بتختااااري ( لاحظي ما عندك غيرهم)

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالنسبه الي اذا لقيت الشخص الي يملا على حياتي وكل عواطفي وكان يستحق ثقتي فانا ساتنازل له عن كل مايطلب مني دون استثناء

----------


## saousana

> صحيح الموضوع مش عواطف بس انتي ذكرتي هالشي بالرد وانا بناءا عليه رديت
> 
> وطبعا انتي مش غلطانة لانه صحيح الامور اولا واخيرا تحسب بالعقل الا عند الحب لانه بالحب بتشتغل العواطف والعقل ما بشتغل...... عشان هيك انا حكيتلك انكوا كنتوا تحبوه بعض وطلب منك هالطلب هلأ لو انتي استخدمتي عقلك وطلبتي الوظيفة معناها انتي ما بتحبي ولا شي وقلبك جامد.... اما اذا وافقتي عطلبه معناها انتي استخدمتي عواطفك واثرتي حبه على نفسك
> 
> بس السؤال المطروح .... لو كنتوا بتحبوا بعض وما عندك غير هالخيارين ترك العمل او الاستمرار مع من تحبي شو بتختااااري ( لاحظي ما عندك غيرهم)


بختاره هو جوابي ما رح يتغير

----------


## saousana

> صحيح الموضوع مش عواطف بس انتي ذكرتي هالشي بالرد وانا بناءا عليه رديت
> 
> وطبعا انتي مش غلطانة لانه صحيح الامور اولا واخيرا تحسب بالعقل الا عند الحب لانه بالحب بتشتغل العواطف والعقل ما بشتغل...... عشان هيك انا حكيتلك انكوا كنتوا تحبوه بعض وطلب منك هالطلب هلأ لو انتي استخدمتي عقلك وطلبتي الوظيفة معناها انتي ما بتحبي ولا شي وقلبك جامد.... اما اذا وافقتي عطلبه معناها انتي استخدمتي عواطفك واثرتي حبه على نفسك
> 
> بس السؤال المطروح .... لو كنتوا بتحبوا بعض وما عندك غير هالخيارين ترك العمل او الاستمرار مع من تحبي شو بتختااااري ( لاحظي ما عندك غيرهم)


بس بدي ارجع اعقب على كلامك 
انه عقولنا ما بتشتغل الا عند الحب هاد كلام مراهقين بالنسبة الي 
لما بدنا نخطط للمستقبل غلط نترك عواطفتنا تكون الحاكم 100% 
واستخدام عقلي هاد لا يعني بالضرورة اني اختار الوظيفة 
بس على الاقل لازم يكون القرار حكيم ودارسين الموقف من كل جوانبه 
واستخدام العقل لا يدل ابدا على جمود العواطف .. يعني هو يا ابيض يا اسود 
حياتنا ابدا مش هيك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بالنسبه الي اذا لقيت الشخص الي يملا على حياتي وكل عواطفي وكان يستحق ثقتي فانا ساتنازل له عن كل مايطلب مني دون استثناء


يسعد دينك هدا هو اللي بدي اوصلوا يا هيك البنات  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 




> بختاره هو جوابي ما رح يتغير


وهدا اللي كنت منظره منك سوسن .... طلعتي روحي لاعطيتيني الجواب الصافي بس اختيارك كان بعبر عنك :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بس بدي ارجع اعقب على كلامك 
> انه عقولنا ما بتشتغل الا عند الحب هاد كلام مراهقين بالنسبة الي 
> لما بدنا نخطط للمستقبل غلط نترك عواطفتنا تكون الحاكم 100% 
> واستخدام عقلي هاد لا يعني بالضرورة اني اختار الوظيفة 
> بس على الاقل لازم يكون القرار حكيم ودارسين الموقف من كل جوانبه 
> واستخدام العقل لا يدل ابدا على جمود العواطف .. يعني هو يا ابيض يا اسود 
> حياتنا ابدا مش هيك


بس ملاحظه يا سوسن...انا مابحكي عن الحب.......انا بحكي عن الزواج....يعني عن كل المستقبل وعن الشراكه وعن الاسره وعن الاطفال....باختصار عن كل ماتعنيه كلمه زواج وماعم بدافع عن شي اسمه حب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بس بدي ارجع اعقب على كلامك 
> انه عقولنا ما بتشتغل الا عند الحب هاد كلام مراهقين بالنسبة الي 
> لما بدنا نخطط للمستقبل غلط نترك عواطفتنا تكون الحاكم 100% 
> واستخدام عقلي هاد لا يعني بالضرورة اني اختار الوظيفة 
> بس على الاقل لازم يكون القرار حكيم ودارسين الموقف من كل جوانبه 
> واستخدام العقل لا يدل ابدا على جمود العواطف .. يعني هو يا ابيض يا اسود 
> حياتنا ابدا مش هيك


اكيد كلامك صحيح بس انا ما حكيت بهالموضوع هاد موضوع تاني تماما

اكيد استخدام العقل لا يدل على جمود العواطف

بس لما بتبدي اللي بدك اياه على وظيفتك الي بدك اياها واللي بتعجبك انتي هيك ما استخدمتي العواطف بنسبة اكبر

----------


## saousana

> بس ملاحظه يا سوسن...انا مابحكي عن الحب.......انا بحكي عن الزواج....يعني عن كل المستقبل وعن الشراكه وعن الاسره وعن الاطفال....باختصار عن كل ماتعنيه كلمه زواج وماعم بدافع عن شي اسمه حب


معك زهرة وانا كان جوابي على سؤاله المحدد انه لسة شرطه للزواج ترك الشغل 
اوانا بكلامي ما اعطيت جواب قاطع لانه هيك قرار بيتوقف على الظروف
وحتى الكلام السابق كان تعقيب على كلام محدد احمد حكاه 
انا بسألك .. انه في امور متل هيك صحيح انه العواطف لحالها تتحكم ؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بس ملاحظه يا سوسن...انا مابحكي عن الحب.......انا بحكي عن الزواج....يعني عن كل المستقبل وعن الشراكه وعن الاسره وعن الاطفال....باختصار عن كل ماتعنيه كلمه زواج وماعم بدافع عن شي اسمه حب



كأنك ما بتأمني  بالحب

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كأنك ما بتأمني  بالحب


مش هاد هو القصد...من منا لايحلم بالحب؟؟؟ لكن الحب وحده لايعني الزواج...ولايعني الاستقرار...ولايعني السعاده
بالفعل سوسن الموضوع مش بس موضوع عواطف

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ما ادراك..الاحتمال موجود وبعود للمرأه نفسها..
> على كل كل شخص من الي شاركوا حر برأيه , و الحياه الي ممكن يعيشها بالمستقبل من ادارته هو وشريكه خاصه فيهم وكل واحد يهكل هم حاله و شريكه و فخار يكسر بعضه.


*كلامك مش صحيح.....

الموضوع ابعد من ما بتتخيل.........

لو المرأة اشتغلت برة البيت..
رح تنقص بحق زوجها.....

ان كان باعداد الطعام....ان كان بالتزين له .....ان كان بتفريغ حياتها من اجلو...ان كان بخدمته ....ان كان بتربية الاطفال...

ولو ربت الاطفال تربية صحيحة ..رح تقصر في اعطائهم العطف والحنان..رح تقصر بتغذيتهم..

وحتى لو ما قصرت من هالناحية وزي ما حكيت غطت كل الامور من ناحية الزوج والاطفال...


رح تقصر بحق على المدى البعيد

رح تقصر بحق صحتها...لأن كل الموضوع بيطلع على راسها...
وهيك اكيد رح تضر بالزوج....وبالابناء....

يعني مثلا لو مرضت الزوجة بعد 25 عام من الشغل جوا البيت وبرا البيت ...
مين المتضرر الاول من مرضها ...طبعا مرض كبير مرض مزمن ...مثل الديسك..او امراض المفاصل..او غيرها....


رح تيجي عراس الزوج لأنو رح يتعذب بآآخر عمروو

بالاخير انا مع عبادة بكل كلمة حكاها....

وشغل الزوجة خارج البيت ..انا ما بقول انو خطأ

لكن على حساب اي شي موجود بالحياة الزوجية


وآسف على الاطالة*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *كلامك مش صحيح.....
> 
> الموضوع ابعد من ما بتتخيل.........
> 
> لو المرأة اشتغلت برة البيت..
> رح تنقص بحق زوجها.....
> 
> ان كان باعداد الطعام....ان كان بالتزين له .....ان كان بتفريغ حياتها من اجلو...ان كان بخدمته ....ان كان بتربية الاطفال...
> 
> ...


والله هاذ رأيك و تفسيرك الشخصي للموضوع وانا مش ملزم فيه
لكن سبق وحكيت اذا بتقدر الزوجه توفق و بتقدر تتحمل الامر بعود الها انا ما عم بعمم انها بتقدر ولا عم بعمم انها ما بتقدر.
واما اذا كلامي غلط, فهو غلط بنظرك وما بتجزم انه غلط

----------


## عُبادة

> والله هاذ رأيك و تفسيرك الشخصي للموضوع وانا مش ملزم فيه
> لكن سبق وحكيت اذا بتقدر الزوجه توفق و بتقدر تتحمل الامر بعود الها انا ما عم بعمم انها بتقدر ولا عم بعمم انها ما بتقدر.
> واما اذا كلامي غلط, فهو غلط بنظرك وما بتجزم انه غلط


يا عمار احنا ما بنحكي عن يوم ويومين وجمعة  وشهر وشهرين
احنا بنحكي عن عمر كامل (اخو مصطفى كامل خخخخ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: )يعني استحالة تقدر تتحمل او حتى توفق 20 ولا 25 سنة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا عمار احنا ما بنحكي عن يوم ويومين وجمعة  وشهر وشهرين
> احنا بنحكي عن عمر كامل (اخو مصطفى كامل خخخخ)يعني استحالة تقدر تتحمل او حتى توفق 20 ولا 25 سنة


يا اخي ليش استحاله انا بعرف كثير ناس هيك عايشين وعين الله عليهم... يا جماعه لا تعمموا و لا تجزموا.. انا معكو فيه صعوبه على الطرفين لكن الفئه هاي موجوده ورح تضل متواجده وما بتقدر تنفي وجودها في المجتمع..

ويا سيد عباده بتوقع انه بعرف انها حياه طويله.

----------


## saousana

> يا اخي ليش استحاله انا بعرف كثير ناس هيك عايشين وعين الله عليهم... يا جماعه لا تعمموا و لا تجزموا.. انا معكو فيه صعوبه على الطرفين لكن الفئه هاي موجوده ورح تضل متواجده وما بتقدر تنفي وجودها في المجتمع..
> 
> ويا سيد عباده بتوقع انه بعرف انها حياه طويله.


يمكن اللي بيحكي عن خبرة في الموضوع مش متل اللي ما بيعرف كيف العيش في بيت ربته موظفة 
ان برأيي الموضوع قدرة شخصية وتعاون مثالي من الاب والاولاد بالتأكيد 
وفي ناس عايشة مع بعضها اكتر من 20 سنة على هاي الحال 
انا اساس في الغالب من معارفنا متعايشين مع الوضوع وعين الله عليهم 
بيوت منظمة .. اطفال منظمين ، مطيعين ، متفوقين في الغالب ، وطموحين 
متعاونين والحياة بدها تستمر

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يا اخي ليش استحاله انا بعرف كثير ناس هيك عايشين وعين الله عليهم... يا جماعه لا تعمموا و لا تجزموا.. انا معكو فيه صعوبه على الطرفين لكن الفئه هاي موجوده ورح تضل متواجده وما بتقدر تنفي وجودها في المجتمع..
> 
> ويا سيد عباده بتوقع انه بعرف انها حياه طويله.


انت في واد واحنا في واد


كل الناس بتشتغل ,,ونسوانها بتشتغل....

بس على حسااب صحتها على اقل تقديييير...

في اشي لازم يتآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخذ من اشي...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انت في واد واحنا في واد
> 
> 
> كل الناس بتشتغل ,,ونسوانها بتشتغل....
> 
> بس على حسااب صحتها على اقل تقديييير...
> 
> في اشي لازم يتآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخذ من اشي...


لو تتمعن بالكلمات بتكتشف انك مش فاهم كلامي...
انا حكيت اذا بتقدر.. واذا هون بدل على امكانيه عدم القدره وعدم القدره سببها اشي على حساب اشي... اذن ركز بكلامي مش بعيد عن كلامك

----------


## عُبادة

> يا اخي ليش استحاله انا بعرف كثير ناس هيك عايشين وعين الله عليهم... يا جماعه لا تعمموا و لا تجزموا.. انا معكو فيه صعوبه على الطرفين لكن الفئه هاي موجوده ورح تضل متواجده وما بتقدر تنفي وجودها في المجتمع..
> 
> ويا سيد عباده بتوقع انه بعرف انها حياه طويله.





> يمكن اللي بيحكي عن خبرة في الموضوع مش متل اللي ما بيعرف كيف العيش في بيت ربته موظفة 
> ان برأيي الموضوع قدرة شخصية وتعاون مثالي من الاب والاولاد بالتأكيد 
> وفي ناس عايشة مع بعضها اكتر من 20 سنة على هاي الحال 
> انا اساس في الغالب من معارفنا متعايشين مع الوضوع وعين الله عليهم 
> بيوت منظمة .. اطفال منظمين ، مطيعين ، متفوقين في الغالب ، وطموحين 
> متعاونين والحياة بدها تستمر



انا ما قلت بدهم يموتوا وينقرضوا او انهم رح يتشردوا الاولاد
انا قلت استحالة وجود الراحة واستحالة التحمل وخصوصا تربية الجيل الصاعد واحنا شايفينه وقديش هو بفرق عنا احنا لما كنا صغار قدهم
اوحنا كمان عم بنقارن بين الزوجة العاملة والزوجة ربة المنزل
واي وضع رح يكون بمصلحة الجميع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا ما قلت بدهم يموتوا وينقرضوا او انهم رح يتشردوا الاولاد
> انا قلت استحالة وجود الراحة واستحالة التحمل وخصوصا تربية الجيل الصاعد واحنا شايفينه وقديش هو بفرق عنا احنا لما كنا صغار قدهم
> اوحنا كمان عم بنقارن بين الزوجة العاملة والزوجة ربة المنزل
> واي وضع رح يكون بمصلحة الجميع


بتوقع كلمه استحاله مش في مكانها

----------


## عُبادة

> بتوقع كلمه استحاله مش في مكانها


ليش بمكانها
احنا بنحكي عن بني آدميين مش عن الالات ما بتخرب وبتتحمل كل شي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ليش بمكانها
> احنا بنحكي عن بني آدميين مش عن الالات ما بتخرب وبتتحمل كل شي


شوف الواقع... واحكي.. في من هالفئه المرتاح و مش مرتاح لانه لو الكل فعلا زي ما بتحكي كان تدمر المجتمع ,,,

وبحب اذكر كل واحد حر برأيه القصه مش قصة وين غلطك بدي اطلعه وفرض للرأي

----------


## عُبادة

> شوف الواقع... واحكي.. في من هالفئه المرتاح و مش مرتاح لانه لو الكل فعلا زي ما بتحكي كان تدمر المجتمع ,,,
> 
> وبحب اذكر كل واحد حر برأيه القصه مش قصة وين غلطك بدي اطلعه وفرض للرأي


اصلا مين قال لك انه فيه حدا بالمجتمع مرتاح
وسبب زي هيك ما بدمر مجتمع لانه المجتمع واقع بمشاكل اكبر من هيك كثير بس عمره ما بيتدمر من هيك اسباب

وما حدا فرض رأيه
بس نقاش وكل واحد بده يظهر عيوب الرأي الاخر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اصلا مين قال لك انه فيه حدا بالمجتمع مرتاح
> وسبب زي هيك ما بدمر مجتمع لانه المجتمع واقع بمشاكل اكبر من هيك كثير بس عمره ما بيتدمر من هيك اسباب
> 
> وما حدا فرض رأيه
> بس نقاش وكل واحد بده يظهر عيوب الرأي الاخر


انتقل الموضوع لموضوع ثاني.. بتوقع مش المحور الاساس واذا بتحب بنقاشك بعدين(بدي انام) :Db465236ff:

----------


## سرور

[align=center]لو كنت احبه بستغنى عن كل الدنيا 
حتى عن احلامي 
وبعدين احلى اشي اني اعيش ملكة ببيتي 
والاقي حد يصرف علي 


*****************
والفرصة بتيجي مرة بالعمر اذا ما استغلناها بتضيع وما ترجع [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

انا بالنسبه الي عم بدرس التحصص الي بدي اياه و تقديري ممتاز والي ترتيب على دفعتي و ناويه ان شاء لله اكمل دكتوراه و ناويه أفتح شركه استيراد قطع غيار بمجال شغلي وغير هيك كتير اشيا, بس فوق كل هاد عندي استعداد اكون ربة بيت و أخدم زوجي و أولادي بس اذا كان :
بحبني و بحترمني و ماازعلني



شايفين مو طالبه كتير, بس هات لاقي الشب الي متل هيك

مشكور مهدي

----------


## mylife079

[align=center]من وجهة نظري انا 

انه اذا كان وضع الشب منيح وانه قادر يمشي مصاريف البيت لوحده ما فيه داعي للبنت تشتغل 
اما اذا الوضع كان مثل الوضع الي عايشين فيه حالياً مش غلط انها تشتغل وتساعده 
الله يخليها يا رب [/align]

----------


## زهرة النرجس

إذا كنت بحبو بترك الدنيا على شانو مش بس الشغل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بصراحه بعتبر الشغل وعدمه ما بصير انه ينجبر الواحد عليه جبر انا من ناحيتي ممكن احكي والله راحه بس لما احس اني مجبورة لا والله والسما مرفوعه ما بنجبر على اشي الاذا كنت مقتنعه كوني اني اوفي بحق زوجي وبيتي فاعتقد انه المراءة العامله قادره على تنظيم وقتها بشكل اكثر من المراءة ست البيت وانا بحكي عن تجربه عشتها الوالده معلمهوهينا مشاء الله علينا يخزي العين عنا ما بنشكي من شي._المقصود احنا ولادها _
عمل المراءة مش عملية اثبات بس نفسها امر ما بصير حتى تناقشه مع حد اشي الها وراجع لمعرفتها بذاتها .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك صحيح يا مها 

والله ما فيه متل المراءة المتعلمه لانه المرأه المتعلمه بتكون متفاهمه مع زوجها وخصوصا اذا كان كلا الزوجين متعلمين

واكيد رح تكون حياتهم سعيده و جميله 

لانه عمرة ما كان التعليم بيضر حد سواء اكان شب او بنت 

وكما يقولون :   العلم نور والجهل ظلام بظلام

----------


## حسان القضاة

اشتقنا لمواضيعك احمد 
F5

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا بـ صراحة بتزوج لأنه اخرة البنت اولادها وزوجها ومهما كان الشغل مهم رح توقف بعد سنوات ندمانة لـ عدم شعورها بكلمة ماما وحبيبتي  :Doodle04:

----------

